# Alcatel Speedtouch 330 and pppd : hangup (solved)

## Trapamoosch

Hi there,

I've got an Alcatel Speedtouch 330 USB. It works fine with pppd and the new baselayout method. But, sometimes, I get disconnected and ppp0 is still up.

I tried "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart" to restart the connection, but with no luck : 

```

marvin pppd[6307]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 6324), status = 0x0

marvin pppd[6307]: Terminating on signal 15

marvin pppd[6307]: Connect time 190.5 minutes.

marvin pppd[6307]: Sent 95946806 bytes, received 199580640 bytes.

marvin pppd[6307]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down started (pid 29104)

marvin pppd[6307]: sent [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "User request"]

marvin pppd[6307]: Terminating on signal 15

marvin pppd[6307]: Terminating on signal 15

marvin pppd[6307]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down finished (pid 29104), status = 0x1

marvin pppd[6307]: Terminating on signal 15

marvin pppd[6307]: Terminating on signal 15

marvin pppd[6307]: rcvd [LCP TermAck id=0x2]

marvin pppd[6307]: Connection terminated.

marvin pppd[6307]: Exit.

marvin pppd[6265]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

marvin pppd[6265]: PPPoATM plugin_init

marvin pppd[6265]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:8.35

marvin pppd[6265]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

marvin pppd[6265]: using channel 1

marvin pppd[6265]: Using interface ppp0

marvin pppd[6265]: Connect: ppp0 <--> 8.35

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <magic 0x27c4dba7>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <magic 0x27c4dba7>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <magic 0x27c4dba7>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <magic 0x27c4dba7>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <magic 0x27c4dba7>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <magic 0x27c4dba7>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <magic 0x27c4dba7>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <magic 0x27c4dba7>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <magic 0x27c4dba7>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <magic 0x27c4dba7>]

marvin pppd[6265]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

marvin pppd[6265]: Connection terminated.

marvin pppd[6265]: Modem hangup

marvin pppd[6265]: using channel 2

marvin pppd[6265]: Using interface ppp0

marvin pppd[6265]: Connect: ppp0 <--> 8.35

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <magic 0x6413ac43>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <magic 0x6413ac43>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <magic 0x6413ac43>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <magic 0x6413ac43>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <magic 0x6413ac43>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <magic 0x6413ac43>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <magic 0x6413ac43>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <magic 0x6413ac43>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <magic 0x6413ac43>]

marvin pppd[6265]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <magic 0x6413ac43>]

marvin pppd[6265]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

marvin pppd[6265]: Connection terminated.

marvin pppd[6265]: Modem hangup

```

... and it continues with channel 3, 4... but it never gets connected. The only way to make it works is to unplug/replug the modem, probably because it needs to be reinitialized.

Is there any way to reinitialize the modem without having to unplug it ?

Some more informations :

~x86

ppp-2.4.3-r15 (USE="atm gtk -activefilter -dhcp -eap-tls -ipv6 -mppe-mppc -pam -radius")

```
config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="/dev/null"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoa 8.35" )

pppd_ppp0=( "updetach" "defaultroute" "noaccomp" "nobsdcomp" "noccp" "nodeflate" "nopcomp" "novj" "novjccomp" "usepeerdns"  )

username_ppp0="****"

password_ppp0="****"

```

Last edited by Trapamoosch on Sun Aug 06, 2006 10:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Trapamoosch wrote:*   

> Is there any way to reinitialize the modem without having to unplug it ?

 

Sometimes: no. In the case of a hang, it's difficult to know where the problem lies...

At the telephone exchange

Wiring

Firmware in the modem

Hardware in the modem

USB handling in Linux kernel

Motherboard's handling of USB

For example, during heavy ADSL uploading and CPU usage, I've had the motherboard's USB ports (including the mouse) lose power, which was fixed by a reboot.

I've also had to unplug a BT ethernet modem to reset it, so I suppose it's not a SpeedTouch-only problem.

----------

## phil.a

Hi, are you using a 2.6.17 kernel? The latest version introduced some changes to the USB subsystem that seem to cause problems for the SpeedTouch driver if you max out your bandwidth (like downloading a file). I ran into this problem when gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4 was marked stable; I found this relevant bug report: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6752. I solved it by reverting to my old 2.6.16 kernel, but there's a patch posted in the report that may work. Hopefully this will be fixed soon.

----------

## PaulBredbury

I'm using udev-094 and vanilla-sources-2.6.16.26. Which is stable, thankfully.

udev-096-r1 is to be avoided.

----------

## Trapamoosch

Yes I know udev-091-(r1) has got problem with firmware uploading. I'm using the latest gentoo-sources, but my problem was also present in prior version in the 2.6.17 series (don't remember for 2.6.16 anyway and I can't test for the moment).

----------

## paluszak

 *Trapamoosch wrote:*   

> Yes I know udev-091-(r1) has got problem with firmware uploading. I'm using the latest gentoo-sources, but my problem was also present in prior version in the 2.6.17 series (don't remember for 2.6.16 anyway and I can't test for the moment).

 

I've got exactly the same problem with 2.6.17 kernel and SpeedTouch 330. I was wondering if it was possible to force modem reset and upload firmware? That way, I could write a small daemon periodically checking if the network is still reachable via ppp0 and resetting the modem when it's needed. I'll check out the patch somebody posted above anyway.

J.

----------

## blue_american

Hi all.

I was having the same problem and I've found two solutions to it:

1 - Use insmod insted of modprobe;

2 - Change the firmware files to speedtch-1.bin.4 and speedtch-2.bin.4.00* in your /lib/firmware.

* NOTE: For me is 4 because I got a silver one (revision 4).

Has I've read, the firmware now uses a rev reference at the end of each file.

See more at http://foo-projects.org/pipermail/lunar/2006-March/006303.html

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *blue_american wrote:*   

> Use insmod insted of modprobe

 

That doesn't fix the kernel bug.

emerge speedtouch-usb for correct /lib/firmware files & symlinks.

----------

## PaulBredbury

vanilla-sources-2.6.17.7 works with speedtouch, with this additional USB patch (which is the "Fix for when last TD is short" file on the bug report).

----------

## Trapamoosch

Works fine too with gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4.

----------

## hjnenc

 *Trapamoosch wrote:*   

> Works fine too with gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4.

 

Did not work for me with this kernel when I last tried. I am back to 2.6.16-gentoo-r13.

----------

## paluszak

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> vanilla-sources-2.6.17.7 works with speedtouch, with this additional USB patch (which is the "Fix for when last TD is short" file on the bug report).

 

For me patched ck-sources-2.6.17 work fine, modem stopped to hang and I can enjoy my aMule again.  :Wink: 

J.

----------

## hjnenc

 *hjnenc wrote:*   

>  *Trapamoosch wrote:*   Works fine too with gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4. 
> 
> Did not work for me with this kernel when I last tried. I am back to 2.6.16-gentoo-r13.

 

Re-reading the posts, Trapamoosch probably meant patched gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4. I just tried the unpatched ones.

----------

## Trapamoosch

Yes I meant patched sources.

----------

## Trapamoosch

The patch seems to be included in gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r5.

----------

## blue_american

I've tried yesterday with gentoo kernel 2.6.17-r7 and udev-096-r1 and is still not working for me... any ideias?

----------

## Trapamoosch

udev-096 is buggy and don't load the firmware. Downgrade to 094 or upgrade to the latest version.

----------

